# Weddings



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

Could anyone tell me what you have to do to get married in Portugal? I am struggling to find any info on this subject. 
Thanks


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Lulu - It seems difficult but in reality it's not. I'm writing from an American point of view but have included the British Embassy's information as well. *Smiley faces were the only way for me to create line spaces within the list function.


American Residents: Frequently Asked Questions | Embassy of the United States Lisbon, Portugal

British Residents: Marriage in Portugal

Proof of residence or passport for temporary visitors.


Certified birth certificate (certidão de nascimento) issued within the last six months (within three months if the marriage is to take place in the Azores)- EXCEPT Americans: You should get a statement from the US Embassy explaining that an American birth certificate does NOT record any other life events, marriages, etc. And is therefore valid regardless of date issued. It must still be an original with a state seal.


A certificate of no impediment (um certificado de capacidade matrimonial). This document, issued by the national's Consulate in Portugal, confirms there is no obstacle to their marriage in Portugal. 

All foreigners getting married in Portugal require this document. EXCEPT Americans who can get a letter from the American Embassy in Lisbon stating that this letter is not offered. "The Embassy provides a letter addressed to the Civil Registry regarding the impossibility, by law, of issuing a Certificate of "No Impediment"."


In the case of a previous marriage a certified copy of the death certificate (certidão de óbito) of the deceased spouse or a certified copy of the final divorce decree.


All documents must be translated into Portuguese by a certified translator.

If being married in the Civil Registry Office, a small fee is charged (the amount varies from one Civil Registry to another. In my case the fee was around €70. Our translator, who was also my witness - charged €80 for my documents' translation. I'm happy to provide his contact info if you ask me.


----------



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

Some people have said that u have to be a resident for 30 days is this true ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The requirement for 30 days residence has changed, there are 2 separate issues
1. if you are a UK national living in Portugal you must post notice of intended marriage with the UK consulate for at least 21 days to get required Certificate of No Impediment.
2. If you are a UK National NOT living in Portugal you must post "banns" in your local Registrar or Consulate, the notice of No Impediment is then sent to UK Consulate Portugal for Certificate to be issued.
See BlackIrishGirls link all info there.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

lulu83 said:


> Could anyone tell me what you have to do to get married in Portugal? I am struggling to find any info on this subject.
> Thanks



Hi Lulu

You don't mention where are from originally. 
If you are a UK citizen/british subject you could perhaps look at Gibraltar and then a reception (knees up) in Poprtugal


Welcome to Gibraltar Holiday


----------



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank u sorry I am from England so I just need to have my banns done over here I really have no idea where to start


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

lulu83 said:


> Thank u sorry I am from England so I just need to have my banns done over here I really have no idea where to start


Wheres here?
if here's Portugal then it's the UK Consulate
If here's UK then it's your local Registrars office

Just follow information on link

Marriage in Portugal


----------

